
Show HN: Flems.io – A Single File, Embeddable Web Sandbox - porsager
https://flems.io/quickstart
======
pakx
How about this for incestuous: a Flems of a HN reader, written in Mithril:
[http://yep.it/ckcpfi](http://yep.it/ckcpfi)

------
TeddyBones
This is great! I can see myself using this a lot. :)

------
dennisb
Latest chrome on Android:

ReferenceError: ohnoAnError is not defined

at setTimeout (.js:14:8)

~~~
pygy_
I don't have an android phone at hand, but the error is supposed to be part of
the demo. If it appears in the UI (below the code) it is normal. You can click
the "at (.js:14:8)" link, you'll get the cursor on the problem line.

------
lozzo
This looks very interesting. Is the code on github ? and if not what's the
reason ?

~~~
porsager
Thanks for checking it out. Yeah, I'll put the code on github for the Flems
module during the weekend. I think the intro might have been a bit confusing
as there's actually 2 parts to this.

Flems the module: A "js webapp / module" named Flems, which is a Web
sandbox/playground that can easily be customized through options & embedded on
any site (think programatically setting up playgrounds for example code in
documentation etc.).

Flems.io the website: Then there's Flems.io which was launched here, that is a
website using the Flems module, and on top of that puts all the state inside
the URL. This allows for easy sharing, forking & editing of code examples.

Hope that clears it up a bit

Don't know if it might make sense to do another Show HN for the module once
it's up on github?

~~~
TeddyBones
Yeah, I think it's worth a repost. It's a different use case than it just
being another jsfiddle/codepen/jsbin alternative.

